# Plush/short coat WL?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

What is the difference between plush and short coat?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

"Plush" is a descriptive term, not a coat type. Some people use the term when referring to a nice thick show coat, others use it when referring to a long coat, which makes it confusing! 

A "short coat" is probably just a standard stock coat, although some people might use that term to describe a tight stock coat that is closer to the body. 

There are variations among all the coat types - some long coats are longer than others, and some stock coats are shorter than others.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> "Plush" is a descriptive term, not a coat type. Some people use the term when referring to a nice thick show coat, others use it when referring to a long coat, which makes it confusing!
> 
> A "short coat" is probably just a standard stock coat, although some people might use that term to describe a tight stock coat that is closer to the body.
> 
> There are variations among all the coat types - some long coats are longer than others, and some stock coats are shorter than others.


Thanks, is it right to advertise a WL pup as being a "rare" plush coat? I saw an ad like that a while back.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

HeidiGS said:


> Thanks, is it right to advertise a WL pup as being a "rare" plush coat? I saw an ad like that a while back.


Well, I would wonder if they had any idea what the heck they were talking about if I saw an ad like that.  Since most WL dogs don't have plushy coats, that's usually a WGSL thing, they're probably referring to a long coat. While there are fewer WL coaties than in other lines, they're hardly "rare" either. Halo is a WL girl and her coat is very thick and plush, but she's a coatie.

And any time someone is advertising something they consider to be rare as a selling point, whether it actually is or not, that's not someone I'd be interested in getting a puppy from.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

HeidiGS said:


> Thanks, is it right to advertise a WL pup as being a "rare" plush coat? I saw an ad like that a while back.


 Any breeder who advertises a plush coat as "rare" is a breeder you want to stay far, far away from.

A plush coat and a short coat are essentially the same thing, except that a "plush" coat is a bit thicker, possibly with longer guard hairs around the ruff and britches, and maybe more undercoat. But both are considered "short".


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

HeidiGS said:


> What is the difference between plush and short coat?


I didn't think that plush was a real coat type...
I thought it was used to describe how long a short coats fur is, or how short a long coats fur is. 
If I look up plush coat gsd on google mostly short coats came up.
If a short coat has a longer coat then most other short coats I consider it a plush coat, just describing how long it's fur is. 
I would say my Jaxx is a plush coat, just cause his short coat is longer than most I have seen, he has long butt- floofies and long toe and stomach fur, but he is still definitely a short coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jaxx's mom said:


> I thought it was used to describe how long a short coats fur is, or how short a long coats fur is.


Yeah, that's the problem - sometimes it's used for one, sometimes for the other! But there are only three coat types - stock coat, long stock coat (with undercoat), and true long coat (without undercoat - those actually are fairly rare).


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Freestep said:


> Any breeder who advertises a plush coat as "rare" is a breeder you want to stay far, far away from.
> 
> A plush coat and a short coat are essentially the same thing, except that a "plush" coat is a bit thicker, possibly with longer guard hairs around the ruff and britches, and maybe more undercoat. But both are considered "short".


That's what I thought.


----------

